# Benq XL2730 - Schrift unscharf @1440P @144Hz



## Colonia (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzem einen Benq XL2730 erstanden und diesen heute über das beigelegte Displayport-Kabel angeschlossen. Der Monitor wurde einwandfrei erkannt, aber die Schrift ist absolut unscharf. In Windows 10 ist die Auflösung mit 2560 x 1440 ausgewählt. Die Größe der Texte/Apps sind auf 100%.

Die Schrift im PCGHX-Forum und anderen Foren ist extrem schwierig zu lesen. In den Erweiterten Einstellungen habe ich die Adaptereigenschaften des Monitors auf 60 Hz umgestellt und das Bild ist sofort scharf. Bei 1440p @144Hz ist die Schrift absolut unlesbar.  

Ich habe bereits den Clear-Type-Text durchgeführt. Dieser hat jedoch kaum eine Veränderung gebracht. Zusätzlich habe ich den Monitor auf Werksteinstellungen gesetzt und dort in den Menüs geschaut, aber nichts auffälliges finden können.

Neben dem XL2730 habe ich noch einen Asus VS248H in FHD via HDMI angeschlossen. Beide Monitore sind an einer ASUS R9-290 angeschlossen. Die Treiber sind ebenfalls auf dem aktuellsten Stand.


Habt Ihr noch eine Idee oder einen Tipp? 



Im Vorraus schon vielen Dank für die Unterstützung 

Grüße
Fabi


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Dezember 2016)

Hi, hast du schon eine Lösung finden können?


----------



## pain474 (19. Dezember 2016)

Was ist denn im Menü für eine Schärfe eingestellt? 
Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, da du ja sagst bei 60 Hz sei alles scharf, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Colonia (19. Dezember 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi, hast du schon eine Lösung finden können?



Hi, 

leider habe ich bisher keine Lösung finden können...Ich sehe jedoch, dass Du die gleiche Konstellation wie ich hast. Kannst Du mir vielleicht Deine Einstellungen mal schreiben? Eventuell habe ich auch einfach etwas übersehen.



pain474 schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Menü für eine Schärfe eingestellt?
> Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, da du ja sagst bei 60 Hz sei alles scharf, aber sicher ist sicher.



Welches Menü meinst Du?



Komisch ist, dass im Monitor Setup unter Information bei Aktueller Auflösung 2560 x 1440 @ 144 Hz steht. Im Windows-Menü habe ich jedoch 60 Hz eingestellt. Bei dem AMD Treiber wird auch 60 Hz angezeigt.


----------



## pain474 (19. Dezember 2016)

Menü -> Bild -> Schärfe (während du ihn mit 144 Hz betreibst aber nachschauen)


----------



## Pikus (19. Dezember 2016)

Versuchs mal mit nem Rechtsklick auf Chrome/FF/... -> Kompatibilität -> Skalierung bei hohem DPI-Wert deaktivieren.

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem als ich meinen Win10 Laptop an den 2730Z angeklemmt habe, allerdings nur bei einigen wenigen Programmen.


----------



## Colonia (19. Dezember 2016)

So, ich glaube den Fehler gefunden zu haben. Was mir gerade durch Zufall aufgefallen ist, ist das erste drittel des Bildschirms von der linken Seite aus absolut gestochen scharf ist. Auch die Programme, wo ich Probleme hatte sind gestochen scharf. Je weiter ich das Fenster nach rechts verschiebe, umso unschärfer wird es. 

Vielleicht hat der Monitor tatsächlich einen Schuss weg. Ich kontaktiere mal den Verkäufer bezüglich Austausch.


----------



## Colonia (11. Januar 2017)

So ich wollte nur ein Update geben, falls es jemanden interessiert.

Der Monitor wurde zu BenQ geschickt und heute habe ich einen nagelneuen Monitor samt nagelneuem Zubehör bekommen. Beim ersten Test war alles wie es soll. Der Support von BenQ war in meinem Fall echt top. Von der Einsendung bis zum Erhalt sind 10 Tage vergangen


----------

